# Sanyu Betta Gold pellets?



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

i want to know if this gives colors to bettas? if it does then will a 5 months old betta gets colors?


----------



## liz26914 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have never tried it but I don't think it would make a difference. If you got a petstore betta, it is very likely that his color might change a little as he gets older.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bettas color up as they age and when they are put in better water conditions. This means changing the water as often as his size tank needs it. Weekly water changes only cut it if he is in a cycled tank larger than 5 gal. His water also needs to be between 77F and 82F. 

The other option is that you could have a cellophane betta. They have clear fins. 

To know whether or not a betta food is good, you will want to look at the first ingredient. If it is some kind of meat like fish, then it is a good food. I've found the New Life Spectrum makes a great betta food.


----------

